# My site, my art, my passion.



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Although im giving away my true identity,':shock:' i felt like sharing this. This is my website i made 5 months before DP hell in August 06. I still hope to pursue this path one day but my emotional numbness makes it so very hard to draw and paint the way i used to. The black and white drawings i did my senior year of college when i was fighting OCD for first time. Enjoy.

http://www.kenwalendzik.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you very much for sharing flipwilson, I?m speechless? what words could I use to express how excellent your pieces are? Heh; here are my favourites. (Hope you don?t mind me hotlinking; PM me if you do).


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Please take a look at Layla?s sketches flipwilson, you might like =)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10312

I'm fond of this one:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Really nice work man, are these paintings on canvas or digital art.
Not that it matter's I think it is the idea that is the important thing.

Greg


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, these are so good, you have a real talent.
I also like the one that Em posted first ^^^ 
But the funny thing is, I am not sure why yet. I shall have to think about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Some how the woman?s lips relate to the Rose Petals? ?Shapes?


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

Amazing work.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW! 
really good stuff!

you remind me that I need to work harder.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the praise guys, appreciate it. The majority of that work was done from Oct 05 until the present. Im glad some people enjoy it cause so far im like 0 for 50 trying to get freelance work or a job. I was planning on moving to new york or cali but now that i got this Dp crap in august everything is a little on hold.  Depressing...its funny how life can change in one second, or shall i say one joint.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

If I ever need custom sketches again through work, I will be sure to send you an email/PM.

Outstanding work. You should be selling prints.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Revelation said:


> Outstanding work. You should be selling prints.


Good point; If you're not already a member of deviantART... I would become one in order to "sell" yourself and get your name around.

http://www.deviantart.com


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the message of this one, its so true:


----------

